# Sea Otter 2019?



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'll be in Monterrey for a few days during Sea Otter (11-14 April).

On Saturday I'll be doing the organized gravel ride, but I'd be interested if there are other great rides in the area. I'm not looking for any epic hill climbs. Just some interesting routes (gravel or tarmac) I might enjoy in the area. Epic views and other photo opportunities would be a nice bonus.


----------



## Pelley (Jun 28, 2005)

Finx said:


> I'll be in Monterrey for a few days during Sea Otter (11-14 April).
> 
> On Saturday I'll be doing the organized gravel ride, but I'd be interested if there are other great rides in the area. I'm not looking for any epic hill climbs. Just some interesting routes (gravel or tarmac) I might enjoy in the area. Epic views and other photo opportunities would be a nice bonus.


17 Mile Drive in Pebble beach would be a great start. All tarmac.


----------

